# Ah sweet mystery of life



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Why has sour cream got a sell by date?
If clairvoyants are that good why do they have a doorbell?
What does an occasional table do the rest of the time?
What happens to your lap when you stand up?
Why is there only one monopolies commission?

Why don't nice girls go to orgies?- It would take them too long to write the thank you letters.

What's the difference between inlaws and outlaws-outlaws are wanted!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

If an eight day clock goes for eight days without winding, how long would it go if you wound it up?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

How does the bloke that drives the snow plough get to work in the morning?


----------

